# Shower Glass



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So whats best to use on these to keep them clean ? 

The normal Rain repellent products ? 

Got any tips ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shower shine is very good for glass showers, I think its from the makers of Mr Muscle, after your shower just spray on to the wet glass and leave to dry. Another alternative is the Window vac from Karcha.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup

Used sonax bsd before but didn't last long, car chems glass sealant lasted a long while, cheap too


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Stoners followed by H2Go works a treat!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

To clean my screen I use bar keepers and while that's out I'd to the tiles also. Then I used fusso for the glass and tiles. Seems to be good so far but with soaps, shampoos ect nothing will last long at all unless you went and costed it. Even then it won't last as long as it should due to strong soaps ect.

Ryan


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

G5 currently doing it's thing on our shower


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Using carchem glass sealant on my shower, its done a couple of weeks and is working well :thumb:


----------

